# Homestead For Sale



## Clifton73 (Jun 18, 2007)

11.9 acres. Pond. Raised bed garden. Chicken Coop. Chicken Tractors. 30X50 pole barn with concrete floor, Three stalls inside. Mobile home with addition. Electric and water. $55,000 OBO. Oh almost forgot, in southern Illinois. 8 miles from West Frankfort. Lake access 300 feet. Pics available on request.


----------



## rafter (Feb 26, 2003)

What year is the moble?


----------



## Clifton73 (Jun 18, 2007)

...is old...10x50. About half is newly remodeled. I added 2x4 walls and insulation to both the ceiling and walls. New drywall. Cherry laminate floor in the livingroom and kitchen. Add on is about 20x24. 10x24 of that is living space wood stove dining area and bedroom...The other half is porch.

Taxes about $300. Electric runs about $60. We heat with wood only. 


The floor of the pole barn has drain plumbing run in it. My intention was to use strawbale infill and live in the pole barn...but the animals took it over first, but that would still be the best option for those considering a homestead. 

Workin' on getting pictures.


----------



## cindyc (Nov 12, 2005)

Pictures, please.  

Cindyc.


----------



## starjj (May 2, 2005)

Any pictures avaliable yet?


----------

